# Motherboards with PCIe 2.1 support for AMD Phenom™ II processors



## NeSeNVi (Oct 8, 2009)

Like in topic. Are there any motherboards with that already on market? I tried Gigabyte, MSI and Asus, but they have only motherboards with PCIe 2.0... And if not: when will they be release? I am asking because I saw new HD5xxx line has that bus interface. What if someone use HD5xxx with PCIe 2.0? Is it big waste?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Where did you see that the HD5000 series supports PCI-e 2.1?  AFAIK, they are all PCI-e 2.0. I don't even think 2.1 exists, at least not on anything other than paper.

And even if the are 2.1, they will work perfectly in a 2.0 motherboard.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2009)

Would you see a performance loss of you put those cards in PCI-E 1.1 slots?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Frick said:


> Would you see a performance loss of you put those cards in PCI-E 1.1 slots?



No, even a PCI-e x8 1.1 slot would be good enough for these cards.  There would be about a 2% performance loss putting one of these cards in a 1.1 slot.  If you put it in an 1.1 x8 slot, you are looking at about a 5% performance loss.  You could measure that for sure, but you wouldn't actually see it.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2009)

Really? I thought there should be a greater loss.. Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Frick said:


> Really? I thought there should be a greater loss.. Thanks!



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/25.html


----------



## NeSeNVi (Oct 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Where did you see that the HD5000 series supports PCI-e 2.1?


Here on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_.28HD_5xxx.29_series



newtekie1 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/25.html


I thought (and now I see I was wrong) there were bigger difference between 1.1 and 2.0 standard.

Thanks guys for replay.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2009)

apparently pci-e 2.1 exists, but since i dont have a pci-sig account i cant download the list of changes. i doubt there are any changes that matter to anyone here


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> apparently pci-e 2.1 exists, but since i dont have a pci-sig account i cant download the list of changes. i doubt there are any changes that matter to anyone here



The real question though, is are the HD5000 series cards really PCI-E 2.1?  The wiki article is the first I have ever heard mention of this, and I don't really trust wikipedia articles, especially not ones with no sources for the information.


----------



## vagxtr (Oct 28, 2009)

PCIe 2.1 will be important only for GPGPU processing. Don't hope that games would be optimized for anything PCIe 2.1 could offer

Weird thing is that AMD just skipped opportunity to include pcie 2.1 in their 785G chipset when this revision came out few weeks before HD5000 series, and they had working prototype samples of R800/Evergreen series few month earlier than 785G was released.


----------

